
Business Idea Collector - vinchuco
http://ivanistheone.github.io/ideacollector/
======
pedalpete
This is pretty cool. Can I suggest that you either increase the time limit, or
have a 'start' button (but not a stop button).

I ran into to problems. One, the first question ran down most of it's time
while I was reading your intro ('before I noticed there was a timer). Two, I
cut many of my answers short because 20 seconds just isn't enough time to read
and type out the answer. I liked the time limitation, but kinda wish I didn't
feel rushed.

